# Pigeon help



## BanqMac5 (Feb 5, 2005)

There were a few girls that had found a pigeon (which couldn't fly) that was in a common area and they had given it to one of the biology teachers. I happened to have come across the bird and decided to take it in thinking it would be easy to take care of since I have 5 budiges and 2 love birds. Now that I have the bird home, from what I have observed and researched is that the bird is still a fledgling and doesn't know how to fly. My question is what should I do with her/him now? I give it food and plenty of water but I'm not sure it eats much. Is it at that stage where it eats seeds etc.? Or should I be giving it bird formula?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello Banq and welcome to pigeons.com. Could you post us a picture or two of your pigeon? If it is fully feathered, then it should be self feeding with no problem. If you feel the chest of the bird is there good flesh/muscle there or a very prominent keel (breast) bone? If the keel bone is extremely sharp and there is no good flesh to either side, then your bird either needs more food or still needs supplemental hand feedings.

There are many good threads here about raising young pigeons as well as information in the Resources section.

Please keep us posted, and thank you for taking in this bird.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Can you see if either wing is lower than the other, drooping un-naturally. May indicate break or dislocation. Also check around the top of the wings for any lump which is on one but not the other.

Any sign of recent injury, puncture wounds, featherless patches.

Is the bird's mouth clear and pink, or is there any sign of a cheesy yellow substance?

Far as feeding goes: Is the pigeon's beak 'normal' - like the first picture attached - with a white cere (or basically white). Is it a normal black (or pink, if a pale or brown/white bird maybe) beak, but the white cere is actually a fleshy pink. Or, is the beak wide and flattened like the young pigeon in the 2nd pic? Just to get an idea of age.

An adult or well grown juvenile should be self feeding. A small pot of seed left untouched would indicated a problem. Assuming it is well grown, then hand feeding with some corn and peas, from a frozen pack, thawed in just warm water for 30 mins may help. Time consuming, one item at a time, but still nourishment.

John


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Hope it's better now


----------

